# Anyone have a Northern Leader or Jensen Wood Furnace



## pgertken (Aug 17, 2007)

Trying to find out if anyone had/has these furnaces and what their experiences were.

Looking into getting one of these units used, to replace my Monarch AF524A.


----------



## hockeypuck (Aug 18, 2007)

I do not have any experience with those machines. I have a WoodMaster 4400 and was very pleased with its performance last winter. I was snooping around and found this
http://www.freeheatmachine.com/packages/performance.html

I almost bought one of these instead last year, but decided against the stainless steel. Now they have come out with a couple of "hybrids" for what ever that is worth. If anyone out there has one or is getting one, I would love to hear about it.

Puck


----------



## floydjr. (Sep 23, 2008)

I was given a northern leader stove that I am planning to get installed in our basement. I noticed that there is a thermostat and am wondering if the fan will kick on after the stove gets warm enough. I have search the net but can't find any info on the northern leader.


----------



## bama (Sep 23, 2008)

I didn't realize they were still in business. I had one when I was in Western SD. Great furnace. Mine was a coal/wood burner so it had the shaker grate. It was used when I bought it and it still looked great. Simple design and decent size firebox. Must have been made in the 80's.

Just re-read the first post. I wouldn't be afraid of used if it is in good shape. Mine was great!


----------



## rickwilliams (Sep 30, 2008)

*Leader stoves*

My mother has a Leader that was put in new back in 1984. The blower works great, but the house usually has a couple windows open. You will get more than enough heat out of it. We just made brackets and put a couple furnace filters on either side. You will not be disapointed with it.


----------



## skid row (Sep 30, 2008)

I have a jensen wood furnace. It's from the early 80's. Been using it 24/7 in the colder months for the last 15 years. Like it alot and no problems.


----------



## AlishaS (Jun 20, 2012)

*Help*



skid row said:


> I have a jensen wood furnace. It's from the early 80's. Been using it 24/7 in the colder months for the last 15 years. Like it alot and no problems.



I have a Nothern Leader stove in my garage and am trying to get home owners insurance that will let me leave it in there. I found a company that will but have to prove it was UL approved. I found the spot where the plate is suppose to be but is no longer there. Do you know where I can get more information on this stove. I know they are no longer in business and am having a hard time finding anything on the internet. The insurance company said there would be information in the owner's mannual. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## CrappieKeith (Jun 20, 2012)

AlishaS said:


> I have a Nothern Leader stove in my garage and am trying to get home owners insurance that will let me leave it in there. I found a company that will but have to prove it was UL approved. I found the spot where the plate is suppose to be but is no longer there. Do you know where I can get more information on this stove. I know they are no longer in business and am having a hard time finding anything on the internet. The insurance company said there would be information in the owner's mannual. Any help would be much appreciated.



A lil help boys...I sent her here...figured someone has the intell she needs.


----------



## Beverley McKinley (Jan 15, 2016)

floydjr. said:


> I was given a northern leader stove that I am planning to get installed in our basement. I noticed that there is a thermostat and am wondering if the fan will kick on after the stove gets warm enough. I have search the net but can't find any info on the northern leader.


I have had a Norther Leader Wood furnace for over 25 years,,, mine has a dial for opening the flue more and yes the fan comes on automatic....I have used this every winter and the only thing done on it was to weld the inside wall....super awesome....heats 1800 sq ft


----------

